# Terminus X (Science Fiction)



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

*Terminus X*​









> *Name: -* Terminus X (Novel)
> *Author: -* Shane Ward
> *Genre: -* Drama/Science Fiction/Adventure
> *Word Count: -* 147,593
> ...






Travis and his partner Nelson just wanted to win a race and earn some quick cash, maybe a little notoriety. That was before they flew right into the heart of a battle between the two main factions of humanity, the Xigen and HumaniX. Now caught up in a complicated web of politics, shadowy manipulations, and open warfare, Nelson and Travis are poised to decide the fate of the entire human race. And they've no idea who, if anyone, will survive...​


> IMPORTANT NOTE: - Please note that some of the reviews given to this title are based when Terminus X was a short story series. The series has now been converted into a complete 13 Chapter novel and some of the reviews have not reflected this change at the moment&#8230;















Download links and ordering: -​


*Amazon kindle (UK):*
*Amazon kindle (USA):*
*Amazon PaperBack (UK):*
*Amazon PaperBack (USA):*

| £2.63
| $3.98
| £10.01
| $15.25

| (E-Book Kindle Download)
| (E-Book Kindle Download)
| (Order Paperback)
| (Order Paperback)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shane -----------------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Short press release has been posted on this story. You can take a look at it over at: -

http://www.prlog.org/12064529-multi-published-author-shane-ward-releases-terminus-sci-fithriller.html
http://www.prlog.org/12140181-sci-fi-thriller-terminus-part-two-by-shane-ward-hits-shelves.html
http://www.prlog.org/12209227-science-fiction-lovers-hail-new-king.html

Shane


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

You're getting some good reviews.


----------



## John O&#039;Riley (Mar 25, 2013)

Shane,

I just finished part 1 of Terminus X. Great story! I gave it 5 stars on Amazon! I'm getting ready to read the next one.





John O'Riley


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Splendid, I'm certain the story will get better as it goes on.
Shane


----------



## Brian Niemeier (Jul 20, 2015)

I particularly admire the choice of font.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the post, the publisher chose the font and I just rolled with it when I designed the cover. 

However, I am wondering what all the kindleboard members think of this cover, did I go over the top. or is it just fine.

You are welcome to leave comments.

Shane


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Just a friendly bump to let you know all about this Science Fiction novel. Its now compiled into one complete book so its no longer a series.

Enjoy
Shane


----------

